# probleme compiler/xcode avec langage basic



## drfloyd (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai décidé de me mettre au basic sur mac avec purebasic et blitz basic,

Mais je rencontre le meme probleme pour les 2 :

des que je lance un programme que j'ai créé j'ai "compiler is not loaded"

Après recherches sur le net j'ai compris qu'il fallait installer XCode... Ce que j'ai fait (via le DVD d'install) mais ca ne change rien, 

je suis desesperé


----------



## poco (20 Janvier 2010)

Si tu veux te mettre au Basic sur OS X essaie RealBasic.

Et en plus c'est cross-platform OS X, Windows, Linux


----------



## polaroid62 (22 Janvier 2010)

Essaye de voir sur le forum de pure Basic, peut etre sauront ils mieux te renseigner je n'ai jamais utilisé Pure Basic sur Mac.  Tu peux tenter une réinstallation sait on jamais .


----------

